# Reticulated Hillstream Loaches



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought a pair of Ret. Hillstream Loaches, the male 2 weeks ago, the female a week ago. Got them from the same store and same tank, they are the same size. But the male just hates the female. He chases her off (not so bad), but then he has an all-out fight with her trying to bite her on the back and eye. She's getting quicker, that's good. No damage done yet, that's good. They are healthy, eating and active, coloration is great. All good things. The only thing I could think of was the size of the tank. Water peramiters are good, 0 ppm amonia, nitrite, nitrate, 7.2 ph and I have the pump bubbling on high for extra water movement. They have flat stones to rest on and planted lightly. But its just a little 2.5 gallon tank (fully cycled). A bigger tank is not an option right now. Could this be the problem? I think she's adorable, but he doesn't. Any ideas?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would say it is the size of the tank and I seem to remember that they like fast current. Here is a page on them incase you havent seen it
Sewellia lineolata — Loaches Online
and here is a page showing what might be considered an ideal setup for hillstreams
Hillstream Loaches - The Specialists at Life In The Fast Lane — Loaches Online


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for the links. I had read these _after_ I got the little guys. It was good to read again, though. I have as much circulation as possible going in the little tank. I imagine the large tank shown in his article houses more than 2 loaches, though. My water has lots of movement and oxygen, they do on occasion launch themselves in the current. They aren't gasping at the top. But tank size is the likely culprit for these more frequent territorial displays.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone know if there are coldwater varieties? I have a 6 ft. long stream running from my waterfall to my pond in my backyard. These or related fish would be perfect in the stream, which is highly oxygenated with swift running water. Thanks.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you have a refrigeration unit? These little guys do well in an unheated tank. But I don't know about a chilled tank. They really are great little fish.


----------

